

Anonymous tricked people into joining Web site attacks - daintynews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-57363103-245/anonymous-tricked-people-into-joining-web-site-attacks/?tag=mncol;editorPicks
If you clicked a link distributed by Anonymous yesterday, you may have unwittingly helped the online activists in their attacks against U.S. government and entertainment industry sites that were organized to protest proposed antipiracy legislation.
======
mitchie_luna
Well, this is a computer age and computer crime is rampant. It's just sad that
they are using tool which they did not develop to do the crime. I have read
that opinions of the people are divided in this issue.

